# Awareness of nothingness feeling



## Lant_1995 (Sep 19, 2017)

Back in August, I had a disturbing panic attack which was brought on by weed. During the attack, I was overcome with the sensation/thought that my sense of self was regulated to "nothingness". The panic was brought on by the feeling of being aware of the "nothingness". i had completely lost my identity, and whoever I perceived I was. I don't believe I ever lost conciousness during the panic attack, but it sure seemed like I wasn't perceiving my surroundings. Eventually I found myself laying on my bed and I eventually accepted that I would be stuck in this moment of unreality and nothingness for an eternity. This is extremely hard to explain and a total mindfuck to most people, to simplify it more.... I felt as if I was the universe at its creation totally devoid of identity but struggling to hang on to create one. I don't know if I have PTSD from this weed induced panic attack, but it's the only thing that consistently makes my DPDR worse when I think about it. I'm curious to see if anyone else had a similar experience while taking any form of psychoactive drug.


----------



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

yes... me too... but here have been different stages. now im in same state than you... total nothingness. and for me this because of drug.
everything just got broken. my whole being. i remember far far away... i started to watch in the mirror and not regocnize myself anymore. piece by piece i just got completely broken. now feel like i take different energies and pretend that i have self. i feel like heres someone elses energies in me. and the real me is just ghost trying to stop this all happen. screaming for help but noone comes. it has been total hell... and still is


----------

